# Access Datenbank mit Java bedienen



## odbcJdbc (29. Mai 2005)

Hi,

ich habe mit Access eine kleine Datenbank erstellt. Jetzt möchte ich mit Java Datensätze hinzufügen, löschen usw.

Ich habe bei Start > Systemsteuerung > Verwaltun > ODBC die Kommunikation zwischen Java und Access schon eingerichtet.

Frage: Muss ich noch etwas anseres installieren oder einstellen um mit einer Java Application auf meine Access Datenbank zuzugreifen?

Ich habe bei "ODBC Datenquellen Administrator" den Treiber für Access initialisiert, und habe es db1 genannt. Muss ich jetzt wenn ich mit Java die Verbindung zur Datenbank herstellen will den Namen (also db1) des Access- Treibers 
bei "url" eingeben?



```
Connection con = DriverManager.getConnection (url,"","");
```


----------



## abollm (29. Mai 2005)

Hier ein Beispiel angepasst an den Namen deiner MS-Access-DB::


```
[..]
System.out.println("* Treiber laden");
Class.forName("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver");
PreparedStatement p = null;
System.out.println("* Datenbank-Verbindung beginnen");
conStr = "jdbc:odbc:db1";
Connection con = DriverManager.getConnection(conStr);
[..]
```

Hth


----------



## Guest (29. Mai 2005)

Danke für deine Hilfe :wink:


----------

